# Every time I enable SPI Firewall Protection, We lose internet access



## sonicscrewdrive (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

So, I have this router at home a WRT150N. I put in access restrictions so my siblings won't stray onto unwanted pages.

I enabled SPI Firewall Protection and what do you know, it worked. The next day though, we didn't have an internet connection. I checked everything with the modem (power cycles, etc.) and then I tried the router. Upon disabling SPI Firewall Protection, the internet connection came back.

I tested it yet again, to see if it really was the SPI. Enabled and bam, no internet access again. I made sure to select "Allow" in the Access Restrictions for "Internet access during selected days and hours" making sure also that "Everyday" and "24 Hours" are selected. 

Now my question is, what do I need to do in order to enable my Access Restrictions without having to lose internet connection via the SPI Firewall?

Thanks and cookies to all who can help


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Have a link to the manual?

I take it your "restrictions" were domain name restrictions or word restrictions like anything with XXX in it?

Or did you use wild cards like * ? I would suggest you take of the restrictions and engage SPI and see if you keep connected to the internet.

I suspect you have done too much of a restrictions which isn't allowing anything to go thru.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you set HTTP or/and DNS services to denied?

If yes that would prevent access to the internet.


----------

